# scammers?



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

are there anyone who lies about trades on here? If so what would happen to them if they scammed somone? im not a scammer btw. i just need to know before i trade. thanks


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Could report to a mod but trades are just an agreement between you and another..... write up a bad review in the review section. always trade safely no money through mail etc.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

oh and i know people like charles or LGD or any of thoughs trusty guys arent scammers


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I've had no issues from here yet, bud. I'm new myself, but these here are legit good people. Just read through more of the boards & judge for yourself Good luck to you! You're going to want many more slingshots than you thought you ever would...


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

you have to use your own judgement , even if there was a "system" of points or reputation . all it would take is one bad trade and the forum will ostricize that person . this is why its encouraged to write about trades , so we all know whos been honest . the forum sorta polices itself . good luck to you in any future trades/exchanges .


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I don't do trades as a rule, I either give them away, in which case if I get something back I'm over-joyed because I don't expect it or I sell/buy them....no hard feelings that way.

As a rule I feel that the vast majority of people on the forum are honest...for most people this is just one of many things that take their time so things can get lost, forgotten etc...so I try to give everyone the benefit of the doubt..


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

i have not heard or experienced any thing negative like that on this forum do you think you have been or and if you have to publicly ask you must be worried about it if i had to question it like that i would not do it or have them send there package first personally if i was that concerned i wouldn't do it :twocents: best or luck


----------

